# fishing for buffalo



## Taldea

Bueno, aquí estoy otra vez. Si no hago al menos una nueva pregunta al día, parece que no estoy tranquila.
En esta ocasión, y siguiendo con la pesca, se trata del título del mensaje, que es el de un libro de pesca... cómo no.
He de confesar que lo de 'buffalo' me ha inquietado hasta que he sabido que es un pez, ¿¿¿el bagre, o pez gato???
El contexto es de EE. UU. lo digo porque seguramente es importante saberlo. Y el libro es este:
http://www.flyfishohio.com/fishing_for_buffalo.htm

La verdad es que en el libro que traduzco (escrito por un inglés) y donde se cita el de arriba, no se habla nunca de 'buffalo' (sí de cat fish, de wel...), por eso tengo la impresión de que el término es estadounidense... no sé. Quiero unificar terminología. Por favor, ¿podéis ayudarme?
MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

El "buffalo" es un pez de la familia _Catostomidae_ (catostómidos), genero _Ictiobus_. Hay cinco especies. Son chupadores, no bagres. Algunas especies se encuentran en México y Centroamérica, pero no encuentro un nombre en español; tal vez con esta información tengas más suerte; si no, puedes improvisar "pez búfalo".


----------



## Javadaba

Siguiendo el rastro de *bigmouth buffalo* (_Ictiobus cyprinellus), encontré que por lo menos en México se conoce como _"matalote":

http://www.conapesca.sagarpa.gob.mx...s/LocalContent/8739/25/046pesc2005AMISTAD.pdf
secciones 0.5, 0.6 y 4.1.1


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

No estoy seguro. El nombre común "matalote" en una lista en "Peces de agua fresca encontrados en México" se refiere solamente a varias especies del género _Catostomus_ (pero el _Ictiobus_ no aparece en la lista). En tu referencia los _Catostomus_ se llaman "chupones". Puede haber diferencias regionales.


----------



## Taldea

Muchas gracias, Sprachliebhaber y Javadaba!!! Efectivamente, se trata de suckers, lo dice en la presentación del libro, perdonad.
Veo en wikipedia que, efectivamente, es de la familia _Catostomidae_ (catostómidos), genero _Ictiobus_, y que, efectivamente, hay cinco familias. La que tú refieres, Javadaba, es una de ellas. Pero por más que busco en los sumarios del libro y demás, no consigo ninguna otra pista. Es cierto, según pone en wikipedia, que el buffalo también está en Méjico pero me extrañaría que en USA utilizaran nombre español para una especie que es también oriunda de allí.
Por otra parte, el Ictiobus sí aparece en la lista de Yavadaba, Sprachliebhaber. Copio del texto: "Que derivado de los estudios por el Centro Regional de Investigación Pesquera de Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, se determinó la existencia de una comunidad íctica constituida por: besugo (Aplodinotus grunniens), potranca (Carpiodes carpio), chupón blanco (Catostomus comersonni), matalote (Ictiobus cyprinellus), carpa común..."

Pero, como decía, el bigmouth es una de las cinco especies del género Ictiobus. ¿Y cómo narices sé yo de qué especie hablan? Creo que voy a tirar por la vía más conservadora y lo dejaré en 'pez búfalo'. Si comparo la foto de la portada del libro (http://www.amazon.com/Fishing-Buffalo-Pursuit-Cuisine-Mooneye/dp/0929636058) con alguna que aparece buscando el google (mirad la primera foto: https://www.google.es/search?q=foto...a-Du7W_wM:&usg=__wda85bCrJ-q2PTRXbEIJRYK5Q68=) parecen iguales, aunque sea el bigmouth...

Si os parece, POR FAVOR, que estoy metiendo la pata, decídmelo, ¿eh? 

MUCHASSSSSS GRACIASSSSSSSSS


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

De acuerdo, en la lista de Yavadaba, los _Ictiobus_ se llaman matalotes y los _Catostomus_ se llaman chupones. Pero en otra lista los matalotes pertenecen al género _Catostomus_. En varias listas parece claro que el término "buffalo" (fish) se refiere a los _Ictiobus_; los _Catostomus_ se llaman "suckers". Por otra parte, aunque la palabra "matalote" puede referirse en México a uno u otro pez, en otras regiones la palabra tiene otros significados (barco, caballo desvencijado, matalón etc.) y de los peces, la referencia de Yavadaba parece ser excepcional, comúnmente se refiere a los _Catostomus_.

Entonces, traducir "buffalo" por "matalote" puede ser desorientador; la mejor opción (la menos mala) parece ser algo como "el pez 'búfalo' (género Ictiobus)". La vida de un traductor es dura...


----------



## Taldea

Es dura, Sprachliebhaber, durísima: creo que me resultaría más fácil ir a pescar -and release, of course- al siluro o al pez búfalo o al malatote yo misma y donde estuviera... Pero, en fin, he de decir que con tu ayuda, la de Yavabada, Hakuna... y más gente amabilísima, la cosa se hace mucho más grata y se gana en tranquilidad.
Había optado, sí, por 'pez búfalo', porque suena más genérico y menos localista que 'malatote', aunque es una apreciación (¿eh, Yavadaba?). A veces simplemente, en función del volumen de entradas en Google con una u otra denominación te haces una idea -no sé si adecuada- del alcance de cada término...
Sigo tirando del hilo. MUCHAS GRACIAS!!


----------



## Kerena

Taldea said:


> Es cierto, según pone en wikipedia, que el buffalo también está en Méjico pero me extrañaría que en USA utilizaran nombre español para una especie que es también oriunda de allí.


No, en Estados Unidos se les llamó así originalmente _y _en México se empleó el calco literal. El curioso nombre se debe a que el pez tiene una leve jiba que recuerda a la del mamífero. La primera especie de búfalo fue nombrada en 1819 por Constantino Samuel Rafinesque-Schmalz, un naturalista francés. Los nombres de _smallmouth buffalo_ y de _Ictiobus bubalus_, son de origen griego y significan "pez toro" porque los franceses llamaban a los bisontes o búfalos, toros.


----------



## Taldea

Kerena!! perdona la demora en mi respuesta, ayer no pude tocar la traducción. 
Eres un dechado de sabiduría!! Te agradezco mucho las explicaciones sobre el origen del nombre, tanto en inglés como en griego. También lo relativo al empleo del término en USA y México. GRACIAS, GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Kerena

No tengas cuidado. Me alegra poder contribuir con un granito de arena al trabajo de mis compañeros.


----------



## Taldea

Pues te lo agradezco mucho, Kerena, porque de verdad lo haces. GRACIAS!!!


----------

